# Übungsprogramm für Matheaufgaben



## GodGunther (16. Jun 2017)

Also wir haben eine Aufgabe bekommen, mit dem Java Editor objektorientiert ein Übungsprogramm zu erstellen. Dem Nutzer sollen zufällig generierte Zahlen gegeben werden, die er dann durch Eingabe ausrechnet und am Schluss eine Auswertung vorgenommen wird. 
Meine Idee ging erstmal dahin, dass der Nutzer am Anfang zwischen Leicht, Mittel und Schwer wählt und danach eine Rechenoperation, die er üben will.
Die Anzahl der Aufgaben, und der Zahlenbereich sollen sich dann dementsprechend ändern. Hier ist schon das erste Problem, da ich nicht weiss wie ich dies objektorientiert programmieren kann. Ich habe mir überlegt Variablen zu nehmen, die für den(Beispiel) case 1-Leicht zb bei 5 Aufgaben und von 0-10 gehen. Hier würden mir schon kleine Denkanstöße reichen .

So und die Auswertung am Ende möchte ich gerne so machen, dass die eingegebenen Werte zwischengespeichtert werden und dann für den Fall, dass sie gleich sind einen Punkt gibt und falls nicht, dann nicht.


Ich danke jetzt schon für jeden Beitrag und hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt. Ich bin nämlich echt verzweifelt :/


----------



## theworstprogram (17. Jun 2017)

So weit ich das verstanden habe weißt du nicht wie du die Abfrage erstellen kannst um die Schwierigkeit zu wählen. Ad-hoc würde mir eine solche Lösung einfallen. Sicherlich auch eleganter zu lösen aber ein Anfang:


```
import java.util.*;

public class Main {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        // Zur Eingabe
        Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);
        int input;
        boolean running = true;

        while(running){
            System.out.println("Willkommen.");
            do{
                System.out.println("Wählen Sie eine Schwierigkeitsstufe!\n1 = leicht \n2 = mittel \n3 = schwer\n0 = Beenden\n");
                input = sc.nextInt();
                }while(input < 0 || input > 3);
                if (input == 0)
                    break;
                //runExercise(input);
            }
        }
       
        public static void runExercise(int input){
            switch (input){
                case 1: //Aufgaben für einfach
                    break;
                case 2: //Aufgaben für mittel
                    break;
                case 3: //Aufgaben für schwer
                    break;
            }
        }

    }
```

Wenn du dann in den Cases objektorientiert die Aufgaben starten willst erstelle eine zweite Klasse in der du im Konstruktor die Schwierigkeit übernimmst und dann die Aufgaben erstellst.


----------



## GodGunther (17. Jun 2017)

Nein das habe ich schon, wie man jetzt die Aufgaben für die cases schreibt verstehe ich nicht. Zb wenn er Leicht wählt dass auch nur die Einstellungen für Leicht kommen.


----------



## Libentis (18. Jun 2017)

Was wären denn leichte, mittlere und schwierige Aufgaben? Leicht z.B. nur zwischen 0 und 10? Dann vielleicht einfach zufällige Zahlen zwischen 0 und 10 generieren, die man addieren oder subtrahieren muss?


----------



## AndiE (18. Jun 2017)

In Pseudocode: 
a= Zahl zwischen 1 und 10; 
b ist Zahl zwischen 1 und 10; 
c= a+b; 
Ausgabe "c-a=?"; 
eingabe= Nutzerlösung;
wenn(eingabe==b), dann "richtig", sonst nocheinmal;


----------

